# Know Your Temps : Scott-105



## TrolleyDave (Sep 6, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed
prowler_
Gore
pitman
R2DJ
Domination
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Ellie
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Law
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
Toni Plutonij
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
phoenixgoddess27
xMekux
RoxasisSora
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *Scott-105
*


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, Scott!!!

Why do you love me so much?

lessthenfour > lessthenthree < morethenfive

Skype?

TF2 > Uncharted 2?

IS IT AWESOME HOW WE KILLED LBP AND MADE IT CRY!?!?
ALSO!!

FIRST!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
What's your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer below yes?
Is the answer above no?

Are the previous two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Unstoppable force + Immovable object = ?

Is the answer to this question:
A) None of the below
B) All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?
Who was Ellie?

There are 10 types of people in existence. List both.

?
?
:trly:?
k7:?
Widdly Scuds?
Are you on my Steam list? I think you are.


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

How have you been recently?
What do you think of me?
What is your opinion of the Artemis Fowl series?
What was your first video game?
Books or E-books?
Naruto or Dragonball?
Can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame street?
Big Boss or The Boss?
Black or White?
What is your favourite book at the moment?
Favourite movie at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Do you fear the Night Mares?
Why are few others asking you questions?
What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
Comics or Manga?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Hi, Scott!!!
> 
> Why do you love me so much? *I don't know. Gaming is fun with you, I guess.*
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)

why does ifish's father think that you are a homosexual?
pork or beef?
fav 360 exclusive?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> why does ifish's father think that you are a homosexual?
> pork or beef?
> fav 360 exclusive?


Stole my question


----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were going to inquire about pork or beef too? ;p


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, 360 exclusive.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> why does ifish's father think that you are a homosexual? * I don't know. Life sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

So...

.paradox?
Good name?

Oh!

Did i ruin you thread>
How many pages do you think this will be?

Mine was 12 pages


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you buy me games too? KTHNXBAI.

How old are you? (If too personal, you don't have to answer :X)

Favorite PC game(s)?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> .paradox?*Meh.*
> Good name?*Decent.*
> ...


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

Honestly now, are you embarrassed by the whole, "Are you gay?" Thing?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Honestly now, are you embarrassed by the whole, "Are you gay?" Thing? * A little bit. Whatever though, it will pass eventually.*


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

*heavy voice* OH NO!!!!?

iOS > Android?

:opi:?
:ifish:?
PS3 > 360?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> *heavy voice* OH NO!!!!? *LOLGASM*
> 
> iOS > Android? * HELL YES!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you excited to beta test that thingy?
So.. lolcats?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Are you excited to beta test that thingy?* FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!*
> So.. lolcats?*Yes.*


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello.

Why am I awesome at Halo?
Why don't you get online when I do?
Why does everyone think your "Gay"?
Why is the cake a lie?
Are you prepared to get 0wned at Halo: Reach?
PS2 working okay?
Favorite Portal Script?
Have you play'd KHBBS?
Will you let me play it?
Will you buy me Steam games as well?


^+^


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you gay?
Did you know I meant gay as in happy, not gay as in homosexual?
Was this in poor taste?
Actually, nevermind, I know the answer to that one...






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Hello. * Hey.*
> 
> Why am I awesome at Halo? *Uh. you're not.*
> Why don't you get online when I do?* I barely play Xbox. Don't worry I'll be on when Reach comes out.*
> ...


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2010)

Now, answer your PM.

Will you still let me play KHBBS if I didn't have a PSP?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Now, answer your PM. * Done!*
> 
> Will you still let me play KHBBS if I didn't have a PSP? * I don't know about that one. I wouldn't be able to part ways with my PSP easily.*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 6, 2010)

What is Persona?
What is the horizon over that hill?
What makes you scott?
Why anime seem to cause people to hate their life more?
Videos are like chocolate, you love ot hate it?


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww.....

lol Lastly accept my Contact request. KTHXBYE lol


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> What is Persona?* An awesome game*
> What is the horizon over that hill?* The sun.*
> What makes you scott?* I'm awesome. That's what.*
> Why anime seem to cause people to hate their life more?* 'Cuz people wish anime was realistic.*
> Videos are like chocolate, you love ot hate it?*Sure?*


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

On a scale of 1-10 how sexy am I?



Spoiler











What's your name?
Favorite pokémon?
Favorite episode of Futurama?
Do I want to be sued?

I suppose so...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

Of course, you knew I was going to ask you questions right?
What's your favorite game of all time?
Would you say you were a mature teenager?
Did you ever clean your room? (-_-)
What's your ideal job?
Is it any different from the job you have now?
How do you like your new phone?
What do you do for fun when you're not gaming?
Do you like to read?
Did you know you're one of the most pleasant tempers I speak to?
Do you plan on beta testing for my own personal Love Plus + or JRPG(still a secret) translations?
What are your plans as a temper?
Did you ever buy that tea?
Do you think you'll sleep well tonight?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10 how sexy am I? * 2 :3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10 how sexy am I?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Again with the nude pictures!

Everywhere I look on this forum I see Monkat's nipples.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

This place... This place is amazing.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't pretend you don't want to suckle.


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you think Sonic Colours will save the franchise from becoming a DS exclusive?
Do you think Megaman can pull off 3D gameplay?
Will Castlevania: Lords of Shadow be any good?
How am I evil?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suckle the Shuckle?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> This place... This place is amazing. * That's a really good question. You see when the world is going to end in 2012 the army penguins will confront the Death Kitten. They will clash for days on end. Then once the army penguins get fed up, they send out the mega nuke, the world ends. Well, after that, ONE cricket will live. It eventually evolves into the human-cricket thing. It starts a new race. That answer your question?*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

I said nothing of the sort!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Do you think Sonic Colours will save the franchise from becoming a DS exclusive? *Meh. Maybe. I'm not really into Sonic.*
> Do you think Megaman can pull off 3D gameplay? * Not sure. I hope so.*
> Will Castlevania: Lords of Shadow be any good?* Maybe. Not really a Castlevania fan.*
> How am I evil?* Correcting me is bad.*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Don't pretend you don't want to suckle.




I wouldn't want to make the Cat Boy jealous....  

I've seen him lookin'-mean in his biker gear, and I wouldn't want to get on his bad side...


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ok! He usually takes my right nipple, you can feast from the left if you want.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you stop talking about this here? Please continue in PM.


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I lol'd


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

Why are you not a fan of Castlevania or Sonic?
Why is the -105 at the end of your name?
I correct all whom are wrong.
Was that a question?
How are you still awake?
Who is your favourite Kingdom Hearts character?
Why is some wildly off-topic stuff going on in your thread?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Why are you not a fan of Castlevania or Sonic? * Never really found them fun.*
> Why is the -105 at the end of your name? * A random set of numbers I picked.*
> I correct all whom are wrong. *K. I hope you know I was joking when I called you evil. *
> Was that a question? *Nope.*
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Questions:

Why should they continue in PM?
How long do you and iFish talk on Skype everyday?
Chocolate, vanilla, or strawberry?
Favourite fruit?
Most used game console?
First game console?
Is your name Scott?
What is your favourite colour?
Social Security Number?


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

I know you were joking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not even SotN?
Do you at least like Metroid?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

Aren't you happy your KYT was longer than you expected?

How many questions do you think you can answer before you pass out?
Is your KYT what you expected?
In a good or bad way?
Does some of these questions make you say, "Er... what?"
What is your view on politics?
Do you think you're too young to get into politics?
Would you say you're more open-minded or narrow-minded?
Freedom of speech or limited speech?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Why should they continue in PM? * The thread is meant for questions. Not random discussions about a photo. *
> How long do you and iFish talk on Skype everyday? * Usually less than an hour.*
> ...


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you a Pilgrim?
>_>


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Aren't you happy your KYT was longer than you expected?*Yes.*
> 
> How many questions do you think you can answer before you pass out?* Well now that I just got up, I'm good to answer questions all day! Until work that is...*
> Is your KYT what you expected?*Not really.*
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 6, 2010)

SPEEEEED RACER?
Gundam or Macross?
Apple or M$?
iPad Nano or iPhone?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> SPEEEEED RACER?*Drugs are bad.*
> Gundam or Macross?*Gundam.*
> Apple or M$?* Not sure. I use both frequently...*
> iPad Nano or iPhone?*Uh, iPhone.*


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

So.. ugh... Can i pwn you in TF2 tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LBP?

Nu nu nu nu (vocie i always laugh at)?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> So.. ugh... Can i pwn you in TF2 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you like the ending of LBP?
I found it a really bad ending!

Cats?

Thoughts on Costello?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Did you like the ending of LBP? *No, it was stupid.*
> I found it a really bad ending!
> 
> Cats?* CATS!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you mad at me?
No work today?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Are you mad at me?*What would I be mad at you for?*
> No work today?* I work at 3 today. Until 10.*


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [11:51:28 AM] Devin: I'd be mad too, if I was upset over something I didn't know I was upset about.


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU WORKING ON LABOUR DAY?!?!

And just thought i would ask.

So... wanna play Uncharted 2 nao?


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave or Vulpes Abnocto?
Why would I make you choose?
Do you play .hack//?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave or Vulpes Abnocto? *SOOOO HARD TO CHOOSE!!!!*
> Why would I make you choose?* You wanted to put me through agonizing pain?*
> Do you play .hack//? *I was going to download it. Never got around to it though.*


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

Why would I want to hurt you?
How does that make you feel?
And how did you respond?
Why have I turned into a therapist?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 6, 2010)

Why's you change your avatar?

Edit: Twice.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you good at Chess?
Would you like to know the day you’re going to die ahead of time? Why or why not?
Would you rather spend the rest of your life without a significant other, or would you rather have a partner who is extremely difficult?
What’s your favorite song?
What’s your favorite movie of all time and why?


----------



## haflore (Sep 6, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Why's you change your avatar?
> 
> Edit: Twice.


His avatar and signature added up to over 80kb.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Why's you change your avatar?*What haflore said.*
> 
> Edit: Twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Sep 7, 2010)

Why didn't you answer my last set of questions yet?


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

Why do you stay at GBAtemp?
Give 5 reasons why and a 5 line article explaining 

GO GO GO


----------



## Goli (Sep 7, 2010)

Why do you have a Kingdom Hearts siggy and avy?
Why do you keep talking to ifish on skype?
Where are you going tomorrow?
What's you favourite color?
Do you like animals?
Do you have pets?
How far are you on BbS?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Why would I want to hurt you? * I don't know...Manical plot to take over GBAtemp starting with me maybe?*
> How does that make you feel?* Good. A GBAtemp led by haflore would be cool
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I missed your questions


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

WHY DID YOU IGNORE MY QUESTION?!?!


----------



## Goli (Sep 7, 2010)

OH! I forgot the most important question, why did you want me to ask you questions in the first place?
Also, your zodiac sign?


----------



## haflore (Sep 7, 2010)

How many pages do you hope for this to reach?
Why did you trick me with your answers for my questions?
What do you think of GTA?
What is the best way to eat Spam?
How may more questions should I ask?
What is your favourite piece of clothing?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Why do you stay at GBAtemp?
> Give 5 reasons why and a 5 line article explaining
> 
> GO GO GO
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

Why is it worth my time to stalk you?
How many lolz were had in LBP?
NAME 5!

ILY?

If GBAtemp were a drug. what type would it be?

A smoke? Injection? Sniff?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Why is it worth my time to stalk you? * I'm awesome sauce. You said it yourself :3 *
> How many lolz were had in LBP? *Too many!*
> NAME 5!*
> Stupid jet pack guy at the beginning.
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

I remember that rocket dog sled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHY DID YOU DITCH ME!?!?!

Remember the explosions i kept pushing you into? :3

Vista > XP?

tl;dr Hi


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I remember that rocket dog sled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

It was....

Tea < Coffee?

Remember that one level with the awesome music with the physics puzzles?

And teh ugly dog?

OH NO!!!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> It was....
> 
> Tea < Coffee? * You just tried to trick me didn't you? Coffee will never be better than tea. Kthxbai. *
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to bed.

Ask more tomorow if it's still open


----------



## Raika (Sep 7, 2010)

Sup dude.
Do you like nacho cheese?
How often do you swear?
Do you feel like life's treating you well?
Are you an outgoing or reserved person?
How many hours do you spend on the computer on average in a day?
What do you think of me?
What's your best subject at school?
What's your worst subject at school?
Can you resize your avatar to 50x50? :3
How did you chance upon GBAtemp?
Liking it here?
What's your main reason for coming on this site?
Scott Vs Scooter which will win?
GREAT SCOTT IT'S THE LOCH NESS MONSTER
Do you dream often?
Are you happy being yourself, or do you wish to be someone else?
Do you know how to play any musical instruments?
If no, do you want to learn how to play one?
Dark or milk chocolate?
Do you prefer being in dark places or bright places?
Do you watch anime?
Do you read manga?
What's the best thing you've ever eaten in your entire life?
What is your greatest regret in life?
Do you apologize to people a lot?
Do you prefer short or long hair?
Why Scott-_105_?
Do you prefer playing a game online or by yourself?
Are you fat?
What do you like on your pizza?
Do you like noodles?
Do you get embarrassed easily?
What do you want to be when you grow older?
Do you like stuffed animals? Or do you think they're for childish people?
How fast can you type? (I can type at a speed of 69km/s btw)
What's your ideal type of girl?
Got any phobias?
What is your favorite thing to do when you're bored?
Do you like pasta?
What country would you like to visit at least once in your life?
Are these questions a pain in the ass to answer? ;_;
Hehehe or Hohoho or Hahaha or BWAHAHAHAHA?
How often do you wear headphones?
Do you prefer being in a hot or cold place?
What weather do you like best? (Sunny, rainy, snowy etc.)
Game you're currently playing a lot?
What's your favorite time of the day? (Morning, afternoon or night?)
Favorite drink of all time?
What do you like to spread on bread? (Please say peanut butter :3)
Look at my avatar. Was that your face when you saw this long list of questions?


----------



## Thoob (Sep 7, 2010)

Opinion of me.
What would Jesus do for the win?
Do You Hate When People Capitalise Every Word In A Sentence?
Windows/Mac/Linux?
PS3/Xbox/Wii?
PSP/DS?
CoD or Battlefield?
LOL or ROFL?





 ?





 ?


----------



## The Pi (Sep 7, 2010)

Full Name:
Age:
Address:
Credit Card No.:
PIN No.:
Security Code:

I'll ask a geeky question now 

sin(cos(tan(x)))=? when x≠90±a(180) where a ∈z

^thats a real question BTW people were asking me it all day (it was peoples homework) the answer is quite surprising.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  When you've got time to answer the last few questions Scott just shoot me a PM and I'll unlock the thread while you finish up.

Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t252745-know-your-temps-law


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Sup dude. * Not a whole lot.*
> Do you like nacho cheese?* YESSSS!*
> How often do you swear? * Too often.*
> Do you feel like life's treating you well? * Yeah.*
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

You and iFish... what's the scoop?

Favourite style of potato chip?


----------

